
Show HN: Hack to add search to remarkjs slides - arestivo
https://github.com/arestivo/remark.search
======
arestivo
You can see a simple demo at
[https://web.fe.up.pt/~arestivo/remark.search/](https://web.fe.up.pt/~arestivo/remark.search/)
(try pressing Ctrl+F, searching for slide and then F3)

